# No sediment trap



## Trouthead (Jan 18, 2011)

Had a Hearthstone Santa Fe installed a few weeks back.  I was reading the manual last night and ended up in the installation section, which I had not read, as the stove was installed by the shop that sold it, and I came upon the section dealing with a sediment trap.

Looked under my stove and low and behold the flexible stainless gas line goes directly to the gas valve on the stove with no sediment trap.

Should I call them back and have them do it right?  Should I have to pay for a service call or just the parts?  Should i just forget about it?

I also had a garage heater installed by a HVAC company and sure enough there is a sediment trap sitting right out there in the open.


----------



## Danno77 (Jan 18, 2011)

If you saw my other thread then you'd know I'm probably the wrong guy to be answering this, but are you sure the sediment trap isn't in the line just before the flex pipe?


----------



## Fsappo (Jan 18, 2011)

According to the gas code I dont think a sediment trap is required for all gas appliances.  It may be based on BTU ratings.  Did the manual suggest a trap or say that it is manditory?  Let's wait until Daksy gets off his rump and visits this thread.


----------



## trafick (Jan 18, 2011)

I know my Allagash doesn't have a sediment trap but the gas line in the basement underneath it that it was tapped from does.


----------



## DAKSY (Jan 18, 2011)

I'm off my rump Franks...Nice to feel wanted once in a while!
We always install them on NG lines, & we put them right after the shut off for the feed to the new appliance. 
This is generally where we change from Black Iron Pipe (BIP) to Corrugated Stainless Steel (CSS),
but we'll install the tee even if we're continuing on with BIP.
That way, if you want to see if the trap is getting filled with sediment or moisture, you only hafta stop the
gas flow to one appliance.
We don't necessarily install them on LP unless the inspector or the gas supplier specifies it.

*Section 8.5.7 Sediment Trap* of *The National Fuel Gas Code Handbook* (NFGCH) says:

*Where a sediment trap is not incorporated as part of the gas utilization equipment, a sediment trap 
shall be installed as close to the in let of the equipment as practicable at the time of installation...
Illuminating appliances, ranges, clothes dryers, decorative appliances for installation in vented fire places,
gas fire places & outdoor grills shall not be required to be so equipped.*

I'll go out on a limb here & call a free-standing stove a gas fire place.
My interpretation is that the NFGCH indicates it's not required, BUT if it's specified in the manual, 
then it had better be there, ESPECIALLY if the Authority Having Jurisdiction- AHJ (i.e. building inspector)
is going to inspect the installation...
YMMV


----------



## Fsappo (Jan 18, 2011)

Thats what I remembered reading.  As far as the local code guys go, if they want a trap (and some small towns do) we put em in.  I honestly didnt know that the manual suggested it.


----------



## Trouthead (Jan 18, 2011)

I am in a code free area, but I do like to meet code.  Always easier to deal with insurance if  the house burns down.  The Hearthstone manual says there must  be a sediment trap.  There is no black iron piping in my house only the yellow coated gas line coming from 1 inch (I think) to a manifold with spots for 6 gas  lines to come off it.  At the terminal point of each line is a small brass valve.  From my  valve goes the stainless gas line directly to  the gas valve on the stove.

Should I have them  come back and put  in a sediment trap?


----------



## DAKSY (Jan 18, 2011)

Trouthead said:
			
		

> I am in a code free area, but I do like to meet code.  Always easier to deal with insurance if  the house burns down.  The Hearthstone manual says there must  be a sediment trap.  There is no black iron piping in my house only the yellow coated gas line coming from 1 inch (I think) to a manifold with spots for 6 gas  lines to come off it.  At the terminal point of each line is a small brass valve.  From my  valve goes the stainless gas line directly to  the gas valve on the stove.
> 
> Should I have them  come back and put  in a sediment trap?



*I would. It's supposed to be installed correctly & if the manual calls for a sediment trap, 
& there's not one in the line, then it's NOT installed correctly.*


----------



## Install fire 1 (Jan 19, 2011)

Where I am sediment traps are not required for fireplaces, gas logs or decorative appliances.


Typically where you tie in has some sort of trap existing at the bottom of the run.

When I re-piped my own house, i built in a dirt pocket on the prefabed manifold i purchased.


----------



## trafick (Jan 19, 2011)

If the manual requires a sediment trap and you didn't put one in, would that void the warranty?


----------



## DAKSY (Jan 19, 2011)

trafick said:
			
		

> If the manual requires a sediment trap and you didn't put one in, would that void the warranty?



*Possibly. The chances of something getting thru the gas line 
& causing a problem other than an interrupted gas flow are pretty slim,
but they're covering their butts, just in case... *


----------



## Trouthead (Jan 19, 2011)

If I decide to do it myself, should I put the trap on the stove itself, or come off the gas valve before it goes into the stainless flex line?


----------



## DAKSY (Jan 19, 2011)

Trouthead said:
			
		

> If I decide to do it myself, should I put the trap on the stove itself, or come off the gas valve before it goes into the stainless flex line?



Put it at the origin of the gas feed for your stove. 
Don't put it under the stove or anywhere you can readily see it. 
They're not too pretty...


----------



## jtp10181 (Jan 20, 2011)

We have never put them in for fireplaces, never had a problem or a question from an inspector. The inspectors around here don't seem to know anything about fireplaces or gas piping though.


----------

